# Aventador Crash in London... Video



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

What do you think guys? Who's fault is it!!!


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

Guy was hammering it down the street but also driver pulling out clearly didn't look that well.

Blame on both parts but imo the Aventador was in the wrong for going down the street that fast.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Without doubt both are at fault. Shame we couldnt get more of an angle of the aventador coming down the road to see if visual obstructions were a contributing factor.


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

You can see at 39 seconds, that there's a big double decker bus just after that junction.

Presumably the Mazda was creeping out trying to see past this bus, then the lambo came flying.

Looked to me like the Lambo tried to squeeze through the gap, I'm guessing he thought the Mazda would just stop and he could get through, rather than braking.

How fast do you think the Lambo as going?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

If you assume that the Lamborghini was already on the main road when the other driver began pulling out, and you assume that they had an unobstructed view of each other, it's the hatchback drivers fault for pulling out when it wasn't safe to do so.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The Aventador was having a burn-up around Chelsea against the guy in the red hoodie driving the Ferrari no doubt. (it's a lot clearer looking on YouTube at 1080 resolution)

I'd say the way the revs sound like they're dropping the guys' decelerating, but it's not clear if his break lights are on when they hit.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Problem is in most peoples minds "noise = speed" (i.e. if two identical cars go past people, one doing 30mph at 6000rpm the other 30mph at 2000rpm, most of those people will say the 6000rpm one is going a lot faster)

I am not sure how fast the Lambo was going but it was not that fast (sub 40 in my estimation). So maybe he was speeding the police reports will determine that, however I would say the Mazda was largely to blame. I dont understand though why the Lambo didnt stop, the brakes with full ABS might just have pulled hum up with a minor shunt.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Guy on the lambo was going way too fast IMHO, but the car pulling out obviously wasn't looking good either, could have been a lot worse.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Prides may have been dented along with the cars, but they were all able to walk away.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TT_CL said:


> Guy


Was a girl wasnt it? if not he needs a hair cut! and IMO she/he should have not been driving like a tit and deserved it

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

That shitty Mazda pulled out without looking!

Looks like the lambo was going quite fast too.

I would say it's that shitty retarded mazda donkey driver who's at fault primarily.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> TT_CL said:
> 
> 
> > Guy
> ...


Think its a guy Jess, the Lambos a lefty


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Urgh really? Just makes me want to take the scissors to it!

J
Xx


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like he has attracted a bit of attention before the incident too - oh dear

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... ridge.html


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

mighty Tee said:


> Problem is in most peoples minds "noise = speed" (i.e. if two identical cars go past people, one doing 30mph at 6000rpm the other 30mph at 2000rpm, most of those people will say the 6000rpm one is going a lot faster)


From the sound of the engine on the video clip he was decelerating, which you're only likely to be doing if you're going fast - if he'd been doing 'legal' speeds he would have stopped in time. His mate in the red hoodie, blue jeans and white cap (who helped the woman out of the passenger seat) was probably in the black Ferrari behind (seen at about the 54 seconds mark), so they were bombing around showing off.

The fact the driver was burning away from the Zebra crossing in the second video clip on the MailOnline site just shows he was driving like a twat and paid the price. 
I hope the Kensington and Chelsea CCTV caught it on camera and do him for speeding!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it will have a few scrapes underneath too...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3whXKfulhc ... fS8iz2NaLE


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> mighty Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is in most peoples minds "noise = speed" (i.e. if two identical cars go past people, one doing 30mph at 6000rpm the other 30mph at 2000rpm, most of those people will say the 6000rpm one is going a lot faster)
> ...


The reporting of this is grossly exaggerated because of the car that was involved. I still reckon the Lambo was doing around 40mph (for the pedantic that is 33% over the speed limit) and was almost definitely showing off his glorious exhaust note which drew attention to him.

However I bet within the previous 30 minutes there was a saloon car doing a similar speed along that road which nobody even noticed. If this earlier vehicle had been a (say) Ford Focus and had collided with the Mazda we wouldnt be discussing it here and there wouldnt have been a sensational story for the "Daily Fail".

I am not defending the Lambo driver, just putting a perspective of this incident is blown out of proportion by the press because of the exotic car involved.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

mighTy Tee said:


> The reporting of this is grossly exaggerated because of the car that was involved. I still reckon the Lambo was doing around 40mph (for the pedantic that is 33% over the speed limit) and was almost definitely showing off his glorious exhaust note which drew attention to him.
> 
> However I bet within the previous 30 minutes there was a saloon car doing a similar speed along that road which nobody even noticed. If this earlier vehicle had been a (say) Ford Focus and had collided with the Mazda we wouldnt be discussing it here and there wouldnt have been a sensational story for the "Daily Fail".
> 
> I am not defending the Lambo driver, just putting a perspective of this incident is blown out of proportion by the press because of the exotic car involved.


And that sums it all up pretty well. He may have been a tad fast but other car pulled out in his path, and didn't look / expected him to stop. Incident was totally avoidable if either had been more sensible, but hey, that's what causes most incidents, and we've probably all been there, done that, missed similar incidents by inches or seconds...

However I bet the Mazda owner is still working out how to replace car and effect on ncb, where's the Lambo driver just called daddy and has another car already...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

What's the chances of someone walking do the road taking a video as that happened


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think around there it's quite high. Kids hang around to film the supercars all the time in various areas of London, and according to the person who recorded this video, they'd heard the Lamborghini coming and got their phone out ready for it.

Do a search on youtube for pretty much any supercar you want and there will be a raft of videos of one in London - and they're happy to show off for the cameras.


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> mighty Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is in most peoples minds "noise = speed" (i.e. if two identical cars go past people, one doing 30mph at 6000rpm the other 30mph at 2000rpm, most of those people will say the 6000rpm one is going a lot faster)
> ...


That video where he accelerates from the zebra crossing is the last seconds before the crash, it's the same road, you can even see the red bus on the right hand side, which you can still see in the crash video 30 seconds later.

I imagine this bus was one reason why the Mazda couldn't see what was coming properly, so had to creep out.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

pas_55 said:


> What's the chances of someone walking do the road taking a video as that happened


The Knightsbridge / Sloane Sq / Harrods area is known as supercar alley. Loads of supercars posing, revving, doing burn outs etc (eg young chap in Lambo who crashed and his Ferrari owning buddy) and loads of people filming on mobiles. Have a search on you tube as suggested above

Plod regularly turn up and nick loads of young Arabs for various driving offences...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Shug750S said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the chances of someone walking do the road taking a video as that happened
> ...


Ah okay don't have the same thing happening in Mayfair


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the chances of someone walking do the road taking a video as that happened
> ...


Fifth Gear (on the Discovery Channel) on monday night had a feature on this - one of their presenters went around at night hoping to take photos of at least £2m worth of cars that evening. 
Needless to say he saw about three Aventadors, lots of Ferraris and a bronze McMerc722 - easily surpassed £2m worth of motors.

On YouTube here: 



Jonny Smiths bit starts at about 29 minutes in&#8230;


----------

